# Remington 11-87 20 gauge



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Factory camo really good condition about 6 months old I have two and want to buy other toys. Asking $550 obo. Will trade towards layout boat.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Found something I need cash for first $475 takes it


----------

